# Bericht: Angeln vom eigenen Schlauchboot in der Andamanensee 3/2014



## chef (13. März 2014)

So, ich war mal wieder in Südthailand in der Andamanensee unterwegs, diesmal mit nem eigenen Schlauchboot mit 5 Ps Motor. Vorab schonmal: Es war der Hammer!
Teil 1: Vorbereitungen






Aber von Anfang an:
Ich war ja schon paar Mal unten, habe auch eigentlich immer gut gefangen und die Ausfahrten mit nem Charterboot sind auch noch recht human. Aber mit nem eigenen Boot, wann und wohin ich will, das war schon immer mein Traum. Also diverse Foren durchstöbert, welches Boot, welcher Motor, wie das alles da runter bekommen und zu welchem Preis....?
Hab mich dann für ein Z Ray 400 Schlauchboot(3,10m, 35Kg Gewicht) mit Airdeck bei Ebay entschieden. Im Dez für 420 ersteigert. Das www durchsucht und in Thailand einen Händler gefunden, der gewartete, gebrauchte Importmotoren aus Japan vertickt. Also dann gings los, mit einer Riesentasche(Boot, Paddel, Pumpe,...),Angelausrüstung(2 Spinnruten, 1 Wallerbootsrute, 3 Rollen und diverses Zeug wie Wobbler, Falteimer, Setzkescher, Faltanker,...) und meinem normal Gepäck. Wir waren zu Zweit und wir hatten 2 x 30 Kg Freigepäck + 2 x 7 Kg Handgepäck. Dieses wurde dann auch bis aufs letzte Gramm ausgenutzt und es gab keinerlei Probleme bei der Gepäckaufgabe in Prag.
So, in Thailand angekommen, schnell ins Hotel eingecheckt, gings sofort weiter zum besagten Motorhändler. Haben uns dann für einen gebrauchten Tohatsu 5 Ps für 600 Euro entschieden. 30 Euro extra für neue Zündkerze, neuen Impeller , Ölwechsel und Service. Nochmal 12 Euro für Verpackung und für die Fahrt zur Postoffice, wo mir der Freundliche Herr geholfen hat, den Thai Postschein (in Thaischrift !!!) auszufüllen, da der Herr Postbeamte kein Wort englisch sprach!!!. Schliesslich musste der Motor ja noch rund 1000 Km in den Süden runter. Klingt jetzt recht einfach, wars im Nachhinein gesehen auch, aber vor Ort hab ich schon ganz schön geschwitzt, ob das auch alles so klappt.
Als das endlich erledigt war, haben wir auch gleich unsere Inlandsflüge runter in den Süden gebucht. Auch da wieder kein Problem mit unserem Monstergepäck, hatten bei der Buchung vorsorglich schonmal je 40 Kg Gepäck mitgebucht.
Und wirklich, 4 Tage nach dem Verschicken, konnte ich im I net per Treckingcode sehen, dass uns Motor in der Poststation nahe dem Pier angekommen war. Wir waren zu der Zeit schon auf der Insel, nahmen also die Morgenfähre um 9.30h zurück zum Festland, dann Sammeltaxi zum näxten Dorf wo die Poststation war und bekamen ohne Murren unseren Motor ausgehändigt.Auf dem Rückweg kurzer Stop im Mopedshop, 1,5 Liter 2-Taktöl gekauft und weiter zum Pier. Da dann auch gleich noch die 12.00h Fähre erwischt und zurück zur Insel.!!!













So, dann alle Vorbereitungen getroffen, Benzin besorgt, ne Riesenspritze aus der apotheke zum Mischen vom Sprit, Boot aufgepumpt und dann stand sie im Wasser, unsere GAMBRINUS:


----------



## chef (13. März 2014)

*AW: Bericht: Angeln vom eigenen Schlauchboot in der Andamanensee 3/2014*

Teil 2: Los gehts, aber erstmal "Laaangsam", "Laaangsam"
Hatte bis dahin kaum Erfahrungen mit 2 Takt Aussenbordern, ausser Rasenmäher, Mofa und Motorsense. hab in D zwar auch ein ähnliches Schlauchboot, aber mit E Motor. Also erstmal langsames "Rantasten". Der Motor sprang dann auch zu unserer Verwunderung auf den 1. Rucker an und so folgte am Nachmittag dann die ersten Fahrversuche in der näheren Umgebung des Strandes. 5 PS sind keine Höllenkräfte, aber nach ein paar Tests(Gewicht nach vorne, Luftdruck, Eintauchtiefe,...) kamen wir zu Zweit  mit Gepäck locker ins Gleiten und hatten ordentlich Dampf drauf. 
Am folgenden Tag, war also der erste Angeleinsatz, erstmal nur rund um die Insel, max 1Km vom Ufer. Haben geschleppt(Wallerbootsrute Bullfighter mit ner Penn 760er Lifeliner) und Spinnfischen mit Travel Spinnrute(125 gr Wurfgewicht) und ner Travel Pilkrute. Hatten auch gleich zig Bisse, meist Hornhechte, aber auch 2 Barracudas, konnten aber nichts landen. Fassten immer mehr Vertrauen in Boot und Motor und sind dann auch immer weiter raus, bis rüber zu den anderen Inseln. Und ab dem 3. Tag stellte sich dann auch der Erfolg ein.





Als das Wetter günstig war, sind wir bis zu der kleinen Insel gefahren:





Kleinzeug: Catch and Release





Grosse Fische: Hook and Cook


----------



## chef (13. März 2014)

*AW: Bericht: Angeln vom eigenen Schlauchboot in der Andamanensee 3/2014*

Teil 3: Ein Traum......

Hatten uns nach 3 Tagen mit  Boot und Motor richtig vertraut gemacht, keine Macken, Boot stabil(ich konnte mich sogar bei ruhigen Wellengang hinstellen beim Werfen), genügend Power um gegen Wind und Strömung anzukommen, Motor brauchte nur ca 1L/Std, kein Luftverlust beim Boot,...
Von da an gings richtig los.


























Boot und Motor stehen inzwischen wieder gut verpackt im Lager des Resorts unseres Vertrauens und warten gespannt auf ihren nächsten Einsatz im Dezember 2014
Sawadee krap!!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Bericht: Angeln vom eigenen Schlauchboot in der Andamanensee 3/2014*

Boah, was is dat geil!!

Will ich natürlich als Bericht fürs Magazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de), mit Deiner Erlaubnis!


----------



## chef (13. März 2014)

*AW: Bericht: Angeln vom eigenen Schlauchboot in der Andamanensee 3/2014*

Na klaro #h

Ja, das war echt der Burner!!!
Steigerung wird schwer, aber hab da schon ne Idee:
Nächstes Mal, wollen wir uns mit unserem Boot und Campingausrüstung auf eine entferntere Insel bringen lassen, mit einem Longtailboot und dann dort auf der unbewohnten Insel ein Fischercamp machen, so mit Lagerfeuer, Wasser aus der Quelle, Fisch direkt auf den Grill und Bier auf Eis aus der Kühlbox!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Bericht: Angeln vom eigenen Schlauchboot in der Andamanensee 3/2014*

Danke - da wird man ECHT UND WIRKLICH NEIDISCH!!!!!


----------



## chef (13. März 2014)

*AW: Bericht: Angeln vom eigenen Schlauchboot in der Andamanensee 3/2014*

Noch a paar Pics :









Hätte noch ein paar Videos auf facebook, aber wie bettet man die hier ein?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Bericht: Angeln vom eigenen Schlauchboot in der Andamanensee 3/2014*

Du willst uns quälen und neidisch machen, gelle??

Klasse!!!!!!!!!!

Immer her damit!!!


----------



## chef (13. März 2014)

*AW: Bericht: Angeln vom eigenen Schlauchboot in der Andamanensee 3/2014*


----------



## PsychoBo (13. März 2014)

*AW: Bericht: Angeln vom eigenen Schlauchboot in der Andamanensee 3/2014*

Geile Aktion! 
Da bin ich neidisch. :q


----------



## chef (13. März 2014)

*AW: Bericht: Angeln vom eigenen Schlauchboot in der Andamanensee 3/2014*


----------



## .Sebastian. (13. März 2014)

*AW: Bericht: Angeln vom eigenen Schlauchboot in der Andamanensee 3/2014*

Respekt, braucht man schon Eier um das durchzuziehen! Wenn dann alles reibungslos läuft ist es natürlich eine absolut klasse Sache! Ich bin neidisch!!


----------



## pkbenny (13. März 2014)

*AW: Bericht: Angeln vom eigenen Schlauchboot in der Andamanensee 3/2014*

Ganz schön bekloppt (im positiven Sinne)! :m
Respekt, das ist mal ne geile Aktion. Vielen Dank für den Bericht! Ich wünsche dir noch viele schöne Urlaube mit deinem eigenen Boot! 

TL,
Benjamin


----------



## Weruda (14. März 2014)

*AW: Bericht: Angeln vom eigenen Schlauchboot in der Andamanensee 3/2014*

extreeeem nice! 
Da weiß man, wofür man arbeiten geht!
Wegen dir hab ich jetz umso mehr Bock auf Sommer und die Schonzeit tut ihr übriges ;-)

Daumen hoch für den Klasse Beitrag! Müsst ihr Miete für den Unterstand des Bootes zahlen?


----------



## chef (14. März 2014)

*AW: Bericht: Angeln vom eigenen Schlauchboot in der Andamanensee 3/2014*

Danke fürs Feedback!!!
Ja, glaubt mir, ich hab mir da vorher auch ganz schön nen Kopf gemacht...Klappt das? Oder setz ich die Kohle in Sand?...usw
Aber manchmal muss man halt was riskieren!!!
Nein, zahlen keine Miete fürs Unterstellen. War da aber auch schon 5 Mal in dem Resort, war mindestens 30 Mal mit denen zum Fischen und versteh mich saugut mit den Betreibern. Hab allerdings auch keine Garantie, aber NO RISK - NO FUN !!!
wie beim Wallerangeln ;-)


----------



## Tortugaf (15. März 2014)

*AW: Bericht: Angeln vom eigenen Schlauchboot in der Andamanensee 3/2014*

hey 

schöne Aktion, ich bin mit ein einem Wildwasserkajak in Amerika bis runter nach Chile gereisst. Es hat im ganzen 20 kg gewogen und es war somit kein grosses Problem damit zureisen. Ich hat viel Spass damit und war unabhánig. Habe damit auch ganz gut gefangen.
Viel Glück und Freude damit in Thailand.

G. Frank


----------



## chef (21. August 2014)

*AW: Bericht: Angeln vom eigenen Schlauchboot in der Andamanensee 3/2014*

Bin voraussichtlich vom 5.10. - 11.10.14 auf Lipe. Jemand Lust auf ein paar Tage Barracuda/Kingsizemakerel Spinning? Hab noch nen Platz im Boot!


----------



## ullsok (21. August 2014)

*AW: Bericht: Angeln vom eigenen Schlauchboot in der Andamanensee 3/2014*

Hallo Chef,

schade - ich bin vsl. in der 1. Woche im Dezember dort. |wavey:

Kannst du mir evtl. eine Empfehlung für ein Boot/einen Capt. geben?


----------



## chef (21. August 2014)

*AW: Bericht: Angeln vom eigenen Schlauchboot in der Andamanensee 3/2014*

Pattaya beach, family resort bzw family song resort, liegen hintereinander. Cristiano, dicker tätowierter Italiener wird dir weiterhelfen!!!!


----------



## ullsok (22. August 2014)

*AW: Bericht: Angeln vom eigenen Schlauchboot in der Andamanensee 3/2014*

Alles klar - vielen Dank #6
Dir viel Spaß im Oktober |wavey:


----------



## ullsok (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bericht: Angeln vom eigenen Schlauchboot in der Andamanensee 3/2014*



chef schrieb:


> Bin voraussichtlich vom 5.10. - 11.10.14 auf Lipe. Jemand Lust auf ein paar Tage Barracuda/Kingsizemakerel Spinning? Hab noch nen Platz im Boot!



Hallo Chef,
warst du auf Koh Lipe? Wie liefs dort mit dem Fischen?
Bei mir geht's nun auch in vier Wochen los. 
Was ist dort denn ein fairer Preis für einen Halbtages-Trip mit einem Longtail Boot?


----------



## chef (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bericht: Angeln vom eigenen Schlauchboot in der Andamanensee 3/2014*

Ja, war ich. Allerdings alleine.War absolute Nebensaison, vieles noch geschlossen, überall baustellen, Wetter war a paar Tage sehr stürmisch,...
War nicht oft draussen, hab paar Fische gefangen, Snapper, Barracuda, Grouper, Hornhecht,... Aber nix grosses und auch nicht viel.
Wir sind im Februar gute 3 Wochen unten , da gehts dann verstärkt ans Fischen.
Angeltrips:
Pattayabeach, Family Restaurant/Seaside Resort, Für ca 5 Std so 50 Euro für Boot und Captain und Ausrüstung. Schleppen, Spinnen. Spinnrute und Köder selber mitnehmen!!! 
Auf Sailfisch musst nen ganzen Tag gehen.
Cheers


----------



## ullsok (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bericht: Angeln vom eigenen Schlauchboot in der Andamanensee 3/2014*

Alles klar - vielen Dank #6

In der Nebensaison kann die Andamanensee manchmal schon ganz schön rauh sein - habe ich schon auf Koh Phi Phi erlebt


----------

